# Oahu and Maui in January, swimming weather?



## blr666 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, we are planning a trip to Maui (Westin the hotel), & Oahu (Ko'Olina) in January.  Is the weather warm enough for swimming?  Are the pools heated? We've been to both islands several times, so we are thinking of doing day trips to Lanai and Kauai.  We are staying for 11 days.  Is it possible or doable?  Thanks..


----------



## philemer (Dec 1, 2007)

blr666 said:


> Hi, we are planning a trip to Maui (Westin the hotel), & Oahu (Ko'Olina) in January.  Is the weather warm enough for swimming?  Are the pools heated? We've been to both islands several times, so we are thinking of doing day trips to Lanai and Kauai.  We are staying for 11 days.  Is it possible or doable?  Thanks..



Four islands in 11 days? Noooooo way would I try that. Forget Kauai this time but you could take a day trip to Lanai while in Maui. They have regular ferry service from Lahaina. Or you can go there with Trilogy tours & do some snorkeling.

The ocean is swimmable year around. Water temps. in the winter are around 76-77 IIRC. Some prefer a thin wet suit but I've never used one.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 1, 2007)

I lived on Oahu for several years, and I went swimming in the ocean on Christmas Day every year - just because I "could."  Other family back on the Mainland was freezing their tushes off, while I was lounging in paradise.  It was a guilty pleasure, and I felt I had to take full advantage of it - if only for their benefit.  

Dave

P.S.  I agree with Phil - four islands in eleven days is a pretty hectic schedule.  You won't enjoy much on those day trips because you won't have enough time to relax and take it all in.  Save something for the next trip.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 1, 2007)

I agree with both of the previous posts.  Save Kauai for your next trip.  Lanai will work as a day trip from Maui.

Although I have never been in the ocean off Hawaii in January, I have on multiple occasions in December and February; I had no need for a wet suit.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 1, 2007)

You cannot begin to do justice to Kauai on a day trip, but, from Maui you can make day trips to Lanai or Molokai that are lots of fun and you don't even have to fly (although you can):

Lanai-

Trilogy has a fantastic all-day catamaran trip that includes 3 good meals, snorkeling, a tour of Lanai City, Beach Activities, etc. It's our all-time favorite Maui activity-
http://www.sailtrilogy.com/adventures/lanaisunset/index.html

This last trip, we did a private, 4WD island tour, and if you mostly want to see the island, it's excellent.  We took the ferry over and we met at the dock by our guide.  We even saw TWO monk seals together, lounging on the beach - very rare to see 2 together!  After our guided tour we had lunch (on our own) at the Four Season's Hotel where we watched dolphins playing in the bay and then we walked a short distance down to the beach where we snorkeled.  We had our choice of 3 after noon ferries to take back to Maui.
http://www.go-lanai.com/reservation...ge_size=1&current_page=1&actkey=596&catkey=29

Molokai-
You can fly to Molokai or take the ferry.  The ferry trip is about 1 hr. 45 min. and can be rough coming back.  If motion sickness is a problem, you might want to consider flying or at least take precautions.  If you primarily want to visit the Kalaupapa (leper's coloney) then I would suggest flying instead of the ferry, because the only way down to the coloney is to fly, hike, or ride a mule.

Molokai Ferry & Island Tour -
http://www.molokaiferry.com/molokaiday.html#Alii Tour

Leper's Coloney tour-
http://www.muleride.com/rates.asp


----------



## blr666 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the information.  We took a daytrip to the Big Island from Oahu last time, so I though Kauai would be ok as a daytrip.  We are totally city people and I'm afraid of spending more than a day on Kauai.  Thanks again for the info!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 2, 2007)

blr666 said:


> We are totally city people and I'm afraid of spending more than a day on Kauai.




Can you explain this?  I don't understand what there could possibly be to be "afraid" of.  Kauai isn't Honolulu, but it's also not Outer Mongolia.  

Dave


----------



## blr666 (Dec 2, 2007)

The first time my hubby and I went to Maui, we were bored within a few days and I hear Kauai is even more lay back than Maui was 15 years ago.  I like Hawaii, and do enjoy going there, but too much quiet, peaceful, nature will drive me crazy.  I really enjoy a city, with shopping and fine dining etc... and that's why we are going to Oahu too.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, thanks for explaining.  That makes more sense.  You certainly should do what makes you feel good.

But in my opinion, it's kind of a shame, though - there is SO much of the wonders of Hawaii that happens on the outer islands.  I agree that Honolulu is a vibrant, exciting city, but you're missing out on so much by not giving the other areas a chance.  It's kind of like going to California and never leaving Los Angeles.  

Dave


----------



## ricoba (Dec 2, 2007)

jeepguynw said:


> It's kind of like going to California and never leaving Los Angeles.
> 
> Dave




AHHHHH....but there's a ton of stuff to see and do in Los Angeles! 

But I do find it odd when people compare Honolulu and Oahu to LA, in my mind there isn't a comparison.  Yes, there are crowds and traffic in Honolulu but nothing similar to LA.  And in just a few minutes by car or bus you can be out of Honolulu into some very beautiful and peaceful rural and semi-rural countryside.


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 2, 2007)

Personally I don't do a lot of ocean swimming in Hawaii.  Snorkeling, yes.  But when I want to swim, I choose the hotel pool.  I'm afraid I've been spoiled rotten by the sandy beaches of the Carolinas where you can walk for miles along the beach and swim/body surf barefooted.  There is just too much lava and coral around, not to mention unpredictable currents, to make swimming enjoyable for me.    

Oh, and I agree that 4 islands in 11 days is nutty.  I think two is the most I'd venture to in that amount of time, with possibly a day trip to Lanai or Molokai as suggested.  The added security at airports have just made flying a nightmare these days.  You used to be able to arrive an hour before your flight and be fine.  Now you've got to arrive 2 hours beforehand and hope that the TSA line is moving. Of course, the SuperFerry will be an option soon, though it'll take a few hours to get from island to island. If the ride is smooth and scenic, I'd be far more apt to ride it than fly provided the price is comparable.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 2, 2007)

ricoba said:


> AHHHHH....but there's a ton of stuff to see and do in Los Angeles!
> 
> But I do find it odd when people compare Honolulu and Oahu to LA, in my mind there isn't a comparison.  Yes, there are crowds and traffic in Honolulu but nothing similar to LA.  And in just a few minutes by car or bus you can be out of Honolulu into some very beautiful and peaceful rural and semi-rural countryside.




I agree there is a lot on Oahu to be seen outside of Honolulu.  I wasn't comparing Honoulu to Los Angeles, other than to say that Honolulu is urban and exciting, as is Los Angeles.  But neither city represents the rest of their state.  The same thing might be said for going to Florida and never leaving Miami, or going to New York state and never leaving New York City.  Some of the best travel experiences I've ever had took place away from major urban areas.

Dave


----------



## KOR5Star (Dec 2, 2007)

If you're a city person, you'll be begging for people to shoot you on Kaua'i.   

If the last time you've been to Maui is 15 years ago and it was too laid back, you're in for a nice surprise.  My wife and I felt the same way 15 years ago.  Now it's our favorite island.  O'ahu used to be.


----------



## blr666 (Dec 2, 2007)

KOR5Star said:


> If you're a city person, you'll be begging for people to shoot you on Kaua'i.
> 
> If the last time you've been to Maui is 15 years ago and it was too laid back, you're in for a nice surprise.  My wife and I felt the same way 15 years ago.  Now it's our favorite island.  O'ahu used to be.



I know, I know...that's why I will keep it quiet when I'm in Hawaii.   

We were in Maui last year, so no surprise for us.  For some reason, we always mean to go to other islands, but always ended up in Oahu or Maui.  We've been to both islands at least 4 or 5 times each in the last 10 years.  That's why I thought I throw in Kauai for a day since we've done all the touristy stuff on both islands.  We are relatively young so we can always go back if we love it.


----------



## Mimi (Dec 2, 2007)

Our first *day trip *to Kauai was on a Robert's tour with R/T flights from Honolulu. We were taken to the Fern Grotto, Wailua Falls, Po'ipu, the Blow Hole and Waimea Canyon. We missed the North Shore and Hanalei.  We now make yearly visits to Hawaii, and I experience the aloha spirit strongest on the Garden Isle. I love the lush landscapes and amazing shades of green in Kauai. This summer, we are looking forward to 5 weeks in Hawaii at Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk, Shell Marina Resort at the Ilikai, Pono Kai, Maui Schooner and Kona Coast. Hubby and I will stay in Oahu for the first 2 weeks and our daughter and grandchildren (14 & 16) will join us for stays on the other islands. :whoopie:


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 3, 2007)

*Love all four islands*

We go to Hawaii for about a month a year and usually go to Oahu for three weeks plus and another island for a week.
Here is our opinion of each island to visit.
1. Oahu- We are retired military and golf about a dozen times on the military courses. We like Waikiki music and nightlife and drive somewhere outside Waikiki every day almost. There are many uncrowded areas on Waikiki. We walk Bellows Beach for almost three miles and seldom see many people.
2. Big Island-Like the variety of the island and there are several great golf courses which are reasonable.
3. Kauai- Like the real Hawaiian atmosphere,the back strrets with fruit boxes and flowers on the honor system. The wettest and driest a few miles apart.
4. Maui- The high end Island .Reminds me a bit of Hilton Head with not a lot of what we visualize the true Hawaii to be. More great resorts but expensive to golf. We like dome of the small local restaurants and have friends living there.


----------

